# (2) Sondaggio anonimo



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

visto che stamattina mi è stato riferito che (*ancora*) ci sono certi *soggettoni* che in msg pvt cercano di mettere in guardia gli utenti di questo forum da me in quanto persona negativa, cattiva, ecc....., vorrei capire con questo piccolo sondaggino anonimo quanto sono nei loro pensieri e in che misura stanno a parlare di me (grazie per l'importanza sono anche lusingato 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )  
ovviamente avrei chiesto in pvt ma è difficile avere risposte e contattare tutti....


ops.....dimenticavo la risata generale per il tutto


----------



## tatitati (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> visto che stamattina mi è stato riferito che (*ancora*) ci sono certi *soggettoni* che in msg pvt cercano di mettere in guardia gli utenti di questo forum da me in quanto persona negativa, cattiva, ecc....., vorrei capire con questo piccolo sondaggino anonimo quanto sono nei loro pensieri e in che misura stanno a parlare di me (grazie per l'importanza sono anche lusingato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
tesò guarda io ti rispondo in chiaro: mai parlato male di nessuno in pvt. parlo sempre male  e bene solo in chiaro. cmq sappi che se ti candidi per capoclasse avrai il mio voto. con quell'avatar ti trombo pure, se mi chiami  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    hihihihih
beso ciccio


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> visto che stamattina mi è stato riferito che (*ancora*) ci sono certi *soggettoni* che in msg pvt cercano di mettere in guardia gli utenti di questo forum da me in quanto persona negativa, cattiva, ecc....., vorrei capire con questo piccolo sondaggino anonimo quanto sono nei loro pensieri e in che misura stanno a parlare di me (grazie per l'importanza sono anche lusingato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me non ha contattato nessuno.
boh, alex... anche dare troppa importanza ai pettegolezzi non mi pare una gran cosa..
sei felice, stai bene... fregatene punto.


----------



## Old SarahM. (28 Gennaio 2008)

*ma guarda un po'*

io ricevo una media di un messaggio privato al mese  .... in quello del mese di dicembre il mittente diceva che era stato avvisato su di ME, su di me ... ma chi vi/mi conosce??  

fregatene, alex! io l'ho fatto.


----------



## Old SarahM. (28 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> io ricevo una media di un messaggio privato al mese .... in quello del mese di dicembre il mittente diceva che era stato avvisato su di ME, su di me ... ma chi vi/mi conosce??
> 
> fregatene, alex! io l'ho fatto.


(beh a dicembre ho ricevuto anche messaggi di auguri, da persone che stimo molto, per fortuna)


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

devo inventarmi qualcosa per fare sentire importanti 'sti psicopatici....


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> tesò guarda io ti rispondo in chiaro: mai parlato male di nessuno in pvt. parlo sempre male  e bene solo in chiaro. cmq sappi che se ti candidi per capoclasse avrai il mio voto. con quell'avatar ti trombo pure, se mi chiami
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ollallà...in altro momento ti avrei detto la stessa cosa rispetto al tuo avatar tatina....


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

io non ho mandato messaggi privati che ti riguardano.
mi sono arrivati messaggi privati che ti riguardano e che parlano male di te.


i messaggi mi sono arrivati da degli utenti che io ho in lista amici, perciò la cosa è circoscritta a determinate persone.


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> io non ho mandato messaggi privati che ti riguardano.
> mi sono arrivati messaggi privati che ti riguardano e che parlano male di te.


tu mi uccidi una volta di più....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















finirà che mi impiccherò al primo bonsai che incontro....


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> io non ho mandato messaggi privati che ti riguardano.
> mi sono arrivati messaggi privati che ti riguardano e che parlano male di te.


mah... 
scusa, Cat.. ma dopo tutti gli sputtani gratuiti che sono successi qui dentro... ti pare ancora il caso di fomentare altre guerre?


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> io non ho mandato messaggi privati che ti riguardano.
> mi sono arrivati messaggi privati che ti riguardano e che parlano male di te.
> 
> 
> i messaggi mi sono arrivati da degli utenti che io ho in lista amici, perciò la cosa è circoscritta a determinate persone.


che fossero della cricca "villa serena" non ho mai avuto dubbi....


----------



## Old SarahM. (28 Gennaio 2008)

*preciso che*



SarahM. ha detto:


> io ricevo una media di un messaggio privato al mese .... in quello del mese di dicembre il mittente diceva che era stato avvisato su di ME, su di me ... ma chi vi/mi conosce??
> 
> fregatene, alex! io l'ho fatto.


ho riportato la mia esperienza ... innanzitutto per la similarità del vocabolario usato ('avvisato'), sia per rimarcare che è abbastanza una stronzata tutto ciò.


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> che fossero della cricca "villa serena" non ho mai avuto dubbi....


 

























   tutti amici tuoi ( finti amici) 

	
	
		
		
	


	























alcuni qui in pubblico hanno un comportamento con te positivo e in privato poi.....


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> ho riportato la mia esperienza ... innanzitutto per la similarità del vocabolario usato ('avvisato'), sia per rimarcare che è abbastanza una stronzata tutto ciò.


come stronzata? io è da stamattina che non riesco a far altro che piangere.....
che faccio, mi fico di te?


----------



## Old SarahM. (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> come stronzata? io è da stamattina che non riesco a far altro che piangere.....
> che faccio, mi *fico* di te?


hem ...


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> tutti amici tuoi ( finti amici)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non dire così amore, che mi fai crollarer la terra sotto i piedi...e io che ho sempre dato tutto me stesso agli "amici" del forum....
esattamente come hai fatto tu d'altronde...tu hai dato tutto...proprio tutto..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












e a me niente


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

SarahM. ha detto:


> hem ...


ops........


----------



## tatitati (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> ollallà...in altro momento ti avrei detto la stessa cosa rispetto al tuo avatar tatina....


dai jhonny ..e fregatene...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




la madre delgi idioti è sempre incinta..

ps:io sono meglio del mio avatar.. di tutti i miei avatar..


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> non dire così amore, che mi fai crollarer la terra sotto i piedi...e io che ho sempre dato tutto me stesso agli "amici" del forum....
> esattamente come hai fatto tu d'altronde...tu hai dato tutto...proprio tutto.....
> 
> 
> ...


 


vedi come fai? l'offesa ce l'hai sua lingua biforcuta.
trovi ogni momento per offerdermi.


no Alessandro, io non ho dato agli amici del forum, non quello che alludi tu 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ti ricordo che in un forum non si hanno amici. svegliaaaaaaa


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> dai jhonny ..e fregatene...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e non potevi dirmelo prima?


----------



## tatitati (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> e non potevi dirmelo prima?


 
ma dai è risaputo che la madre degli idioti è sempre incinta..  

	
	
		
		
	


	

































vado a casina a domani


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

*ma ciao tatina*



tatina ha detto:


> ma dai è risaputo che la madre degli idioti è sempre incinta..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

































 sai tati, chi non capisce questa battuta o non sa di essere idiota o immaginava che sua madre era grassa per i dolci


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> vedi come fai? l'offesa ce l'hai sua lingua biforcuta.
> trovi ogni momento per offerdermi.
> 
> 
> ...


oh poverina......sono rammaricato  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















 ti chiedo scusa se ho urtato la tua sensibilità...e io parlavo di tutta la tua amicizia disinteressata, mai utilitaristica, di quella che sei in grado solo tu di dare, di quel tipo di amicizia positivo descritto nel post di stamattina di amoreepsiche.....
*SCUSA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ma dai è risaputo che la madre degli idioti è sempre incinta..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma no, che sei meglio di tutti i tuoi avatar


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> oh poverina......sono rammaricato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

no Alessandro, io non ti scuso.
Non ti scuso per aver detto in privato a Miciolidia che noi due eravamo andati a letto insieme,( e ovviamente non è vero) non ti scuso per tutte le nefandezze che finora hai detto sul mio conto.


no, troppo facile far finta di immedesimarsi con le faccine che piangono. Lacrime da coccodrillo.

Anche nelle tue parole di adesso si legge una evidente ironia fuori luogo.
Risparmiati la cattiveria, che come da testo del tuo sondaggio hai già tanti nemici vedo.

nonostante questo confermo che io non ho mandato messaggi in tuo discredito, quella era la tua domanda a cui ognuno di noi potevamo risponder.

e...nota bene Alessandro, in pochi ti hanno risposto. medita.


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> no Alessandro, io non ti scuso.
> Non ti scuso per aver detto in privato a Miciolidia che noi due eravamo andati a letto insieme,( e ovviamente non è vero) non ti scuso per tutte le nefandezze che finora hai detto sul mio conto.
> 
> 
> ...


ironia? noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ma quando mai?


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> ironia? noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> ma quando mai?


 
Alessandro, concentrati nelle cose che ti rendono la vita felice, sui tuoi affetti sui tuoi amori.


Non ti comportare così male con le persone, non è buona cosa.


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

*... scusate*
































... non ho resistito....


----------



## Lettrice (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> che fossero della cricca "villa serena" non ho mai avuto dubbi....













































Si incontrano per un valium...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Gennaio 2008)

non ditemi che c'entra qualcosa Oscuro...


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Alessandro, concentrati nelle cose che ti rendono la vita felice, sui tuoi affetti sui tuoi amori.
> 
> 
> Non ti comportare così male con le persone, non è buona cosa.


da te che mi hai definito cesso a muzzo (cioè aggratis) non accetto lezioni. da te posso imparare solo come si fa il baccalà alla vicentina e forse nemmeno quello. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ti ricordo che a suo tempo ti ho sempre difesa, non sapresti riconoscere (tu come altri) una persona trasparente nemmeno se ci intruppassi per caso...





medita tu invece......


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> da te che mi hai definito cesso a muzzo (cioè aggratis) non accetto lezioni. da te posso imparare solo come si fa il baccalà alla vicentina e forse nemmeno quello.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


no. no Alessandro.
Mai difesa da te, sputtanata gratuitamente si.


In quanto al fatto che ti ritengo un uomo molto molto brutto e non frequentabile è solamente la risposta alla tua affermazione, falsa, che tu non hai voluto vedermi.


sbagliato Alessandro, io ti ho scaricato, quando ho visto la tua foto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





a tutto c'è un limite.

e sai Alessandro a conferma delle mie affermazioni di come in realtà sono andati i fatti c'è post su altro forum.


bene in vista e leggibile da tutti.


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> no. no Alessandro.
> Mai difesa da te, sputtanata gratuitamente si.
> 
> 
> ...


hai ragione, sono arrabbiatissimo perchè a me non l'hai data mentre ad altri adoni si........ 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















non mi passerà mai, ti sogno di notte....


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> hai ragione, sono arrabbiatissimo perchè a me non l'hai data mentre ad altri adoni si........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

e ancora tu mi offendi in un modo inconcepibile.

Tu mi offendi Alessandro.
Quello che hai affermato mi lede come persona.

vergognati.


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> e ancora tu mi offendi in un modo inconcepibile.
> 
> Tu mi offendi Alessandro.
> Quello che hai affermato mi lede come persona.
> ...




































querelami


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> querelami


 


:moon 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   io li fa e poi la disperazione li accoppia.


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> :moon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


>


 
vedi che ho avuto giusta intuizione sulla tua vita privata.


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> vedi che ho avuto giusta intuizione sulla tua vita privata.


non hai idea di quanto tu abbia ragione...è più che disperata...è tragica!!!!!


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> non hai idea di quanto tu abbia ragione...è più che disperata...è tragica!!!!!


 

coraggio su, non ti abbattere così.
Ti ripeto, fuori c'è il sole, esci e respira profondamente.

vedrai che ti rilassi.


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> coraggio su, non ti abbattere così.
> Ti ripeto, fuori c'è il sole, esci e respira profondamente.
> 
> vedrai che ti rilassi.


non ci riesco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
aiutami, ti prego!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> non ci riesco!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> aiutami, ti prego!!!!!!!!!


 

chiama giusy, lei è alta 178cm...... tua moglie, ricordi?


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> chiama giusy, lei è alta 178cm...... tua moglie, ricordi?


no, io voglio che sia tu ad aiutarmi perchè sei buona, disponibile, intelligente e sensibile...puoi fare un pò di beneficenza no?


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> no, io voglio che sia tu ad aiutarmi perchè sei buona, disponibile, intelligente e sensibile...puoi fare un pò di beneficenza no?


 
 siamo a quota sei utenti..... fatti dire anche chi ha mandato loro il messaggio privato che sei cattivo.
ti renderai conto che non sono stata io.


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> siamo a quota sei utenti..... fatti dire anche chi ha mandato loro il messaggio privato che sei cattivo.
> ti renderai conto che non sono stata io.


io non mi devo rendere conto di nulla......
però è significativo che ci stiamo scrivendo da tutto il pomeriggio....
ho sperato che succedesse questo, mi sento fortunato..non ci credo...wow che giornata!!!!!!!!
mi salverò tutto questo thread sul pc e sceglierò la frase che mi hai scritto più densa di significato e me la metterò come screen saver del desktop. per non dimenticare quanta considerazione una strafiga come te ha potuto dare ad uno sfigato, brutto e disperato come me....


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> io non mi devo rendere conto di nulla......
> però è significativo che ci stiamo scrivendo da tutto il pomeriggio....
> ho sperato che succedesse questo, mi sento fortunato..non ci credo...wow che giornata!!!!!!!!
> mi salverò tutto questo thread sul pc e sceglierò la frase che mi hai scritto più densa di significato e me la metterò come screen saver del desktop. per non dimenticare quanta considerazione una strafiga come te ha potuto dare ad uno sfigato, brutto e disperato come me....


 

sono felice che ti accontenti di così poco.


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> sono felice che ti accontenti di così poco.


la tua considerazione la definisci poco? per me è* TUTTO*!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> la tua considerazione la definisci poco? per me è* TUTTO*!!!!!!!!!!!!


di qua mr Hide.... di là dottor jekill......


bestia che sdoppiamento.....


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> di qua mr Hide.... di là dottor jekill......
> 
> 
> bestia che sdoppiamento.....


mi provochi così tante emozioni che mi sento dentro un vortice...non capisco più niente...scusa...


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> mi provochi così tante emozioni che mi sento dentro un vortice...non capisco più niente...scusa...


tu sei troppo stressato dalle vicissitudini recentemente incontrate.

devi svagarti, eh, si..... leggi un libro, esci con gli amici...


vai in piscina


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> tu sei troppo stressato dalle vicissitudini recentemente incontrate.
> 
> devi svagarti, eh, si..... leggi un libro, esci con gli amici...
> 
> ...


io voglio stare qui con te!!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















ma sarà una relazione sana per me? non mi interessa, la voglio lo stesso.....


----------



## Old Cat (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> io voglio stare qui con te!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
devi farti una ragione alex.
io non ti voglio.


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> ma sarà una relazione sana per me?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Gennaio 2008)

E' proprio necessario fare questo genere di sondaggio?


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> E' proprio necessario fare questo genere di sondaggio?


no, non è necessario....


----------



## Lettrice (28 Gennaio 2008)

Io credo fosse necessario... visto il fantastico risultato...


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> devi farti una ragione alex.
> io non ti voglio.


difficile che io riesca a trovare una donna che si chiami ragione per farmela...per caso qualcuna che conosci si chiama così e volevi presentarmela?


aaaaaaaaah........aspetta, aspetta, volevi scrivere"fartene una ragione".....
mmmmmmmmm mi sembra strano che dalle tue parti ci siano scuole elementari così scarse però...molto strano....


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io credo fosse necessario... visto il fantastico risultato...
































te sembra gnente?


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

e comunque bella gente mi avete deluso, mi aspettavo un plebiscito e invece solo 1 persona finora ha avuto il buonsenso di votare l'opzione 4. devo pensare che siate così pigri da riuscire a leggerne solo 2? ....... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















però admin, se sei stato tu non vale....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Gennaio 2008)

Non sono stato io


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Non sono stato io


era necessario rispondermi?


----------



## Verena67 (28 Gennaio 2008)

Io ho votato la 2! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

*Ehi*

ho votato anch'io...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















conta anche il voto di Bambi? 























La 1!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ho votato anch'io...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























e ce la fai a fingere così bene?


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> e ce la fai a fingere così bene?


Ué guarda che è la verità, giurin giurella... c'ho pure i testimoni























ps e poi... ehm... io non fingo mai...


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ué guarda che è la verità, giurin giurella... c'ho pure i testimoni


che fingi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















e io che non me n'ero accorto...hai le cimici in casa?


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> che fingi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Leale autentica vera. C'ho i testimoni anche per quello... 

ah ma adesso che mi ricordo, mica solo da te mi hanno messa in guardia...

Ma io non ascolto nessuno, dritta per la mia strada...

Sperem eh...


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Leale autentica vera. C'ho i testimoni anche per quello...
> 
> ah ma adesso che mi ricordo, mica solo da te mi hanno messa in guardia...
> 
> ...


ma tu non devi ascoltare le sirene...se non quelle dell' autoambulanza che verrà per portare anche te a "villa serena"....


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> ma tu non devi ascoltare le sirene...se non quelle dell' autoambulanza che verrà per portare anche te a "villa serena"....


Ma no, tranquillo, c'ho l'antidoto...


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma no, tranquillo, c'ho l'antidoto...


t'attacchi al palo della luce?


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> t'attacchi al palo della luce?


 
Non m'attacco.... non m'attacco... M'attacco?


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non m'attacco.... non m'attacco... M'attacco?


basta che non t'attacchi alla canna del gas....


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> basta che non t'attacchi alla canna del gas....
























   spiritoso...


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> spiritoso...


non fosse altro per la bolletta....


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> non fosse altro per la bolletta....


Che uomo concreto...bravo caro, bravo...


----------



## Old Giusy (28 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> chiama giusy, lei è alta 178cm...... tua moglie, ricordi?


Ehmmm... entro in punta di piedi... per fare giusto una precisazione.... sono un pochettino pochettino più bassa...


Ok ok... vado via!!!!!


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

*Cat*

... e che due palle eh...

Con tutto l'affetto...

Ripeto, BRUTTI SPORCHI E CATTIVI.

E chiudo.


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ... e che due palle eh...
> 
> Con tutto l'affetto...
> 
> ...


chiudi bene che gli spifferi mi fanno male....


----------



## MK (28 Gennaio 2008)

@lex ha detto:


> chiudi bene che gli spifferi mi fanno male....


ahhhhhhhhhhh .... pure a me! Sarà mica che...


----------



## @lex (28 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ahhhhhhhhhhh .... pure a me! Sarà mica che...


smettila che poi si pensa male...


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ehmmm... entro in punta di piedi... per fare giusto una precisazione.... sono un pochettino pochettino più bassa...
> 
> 
> Ok ok... vado via!!!!!


 
quell'uomo alora mi aveva raccontato male.

sorry.

Sei una ragazza bella alta però, è una buona qualità estetica.
e....anche una bella ragazza.


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> quell'uomo alora mi aveva raccontato male.
> 
> sorry.
> 
> ...


Lo stesso uomo che aveva raccontato a me. Cose diverse però.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Lo stesso uomo che aveva raccontato a me. Cose diverse però.


 
bisognerebbe capire quante versioni dell'incontro jesus giusy ha sparso in giro 

	
	
		
		
	


	














da come l'ha detta a me......


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Gennaio 2008)

*Incontinenza???*



Tristano ha detto:


> bisognerebbe capire quante versioni dell'incontro jesus giusy ha sparso in giro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*W LA RISERVATEZZA!!!!!*







(  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 :nuke


----------



## MK (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> bisognerebbe capire quante versioni dell'incontro jesus giusy ha sparso in giro
> 
> 
> 
> ...

























Ci siamo sentiti prima e dopo il loro incontro. Giusy è una brava e dolce ragazza, ha il mio numero se vuole chiarimenti.


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> bisognerebbe capire quante versioni dell'incontro jesus giusy ha sparso in giro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei proprio una stronza in tutti i sensi.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ci siamo sentiti prima e dopo il loro incontro. Giusy è una brava e dolce ragazza, ha il mio numero se vuole chiarimenti.


 
ci siamo sentiti prima e dopo l'incontro.
i però per riservatezza non le dico che cosa mi ha raccontato di lei


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei proprio una stronza in tutti i sensi.


 


e vaiiiiii, la dose è pronta, prego.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *W LA RISERVATEZZA!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
a proposito dell'incontineza....ma come  l'ha detto pure a te che cosa gli è capitato? 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















poveretti, ma allora lo sanno tutti.


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Gennaio 2008)

*Ma sei proprio fuori?*



Tristano ha detto:


> a proposito dell'incontineza....ma come l'ha detto pure a te che cosa gli è capitato?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo che davvero i tuoi problemi siano più seri di quel che si possa pensare!


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Credo che davvero i tuoi problemi siano più seri di quel che si possa pensare!


 
detto da te suona di sapienza per esperienza personale.


dai fedi dai, smettila va.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2008)

ADMIN


sbattila fuori di qui.


è inammissibile leggere tutto questo.


 per rispetto di TUTTI noi.​


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ADMIN
> 
> 
> sbattila fuori di qui.
> ...




Se se ... raccomandi le pecore in bocca al lupo


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

*marì e miciolidia ( Letizia)*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ADMIN​
> 
> 
> sbattila fuori di qui.​
> ...


 

parlano le sante donne del forum.

proprio voi anche parlate qui.

ah....se i muri potessero parlare......


----------



## Old Santa Claus (29 Gennaio 2008)

è pieno di buoi che dicono cornuti agli asini! ed intanto... colui  che semina... fugge... tipico dei codardi!


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> è pieno di buoi che dicono cornuti agli asini! ed intanto... colui che semina... fugge... tipico dei codardi!


 





 vero.


----------



## Iago (29 Gennaio 2008)

*!!!*



Santa Claus ha detto:


> è pieno di buoi che dicono cornuti agli asini! ed intanto... colui  che semina... fugge... tipico dei codardi!



Michele ce l'hai con me?


----------



## Old Santa Claus (29 Gennaio 2008)

come sempre... non hai capito una mazza... sarebbe risultato strano il contrario...


----------



## Iago (29 Gennaio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> come sempre... non hai capito una mazza... sarebbe risultato strano il contrario...


...e allora fatti capire, invece di fare il codardo


----------



## Old Santa Claus (29 Gennaio 2008)

codardo a me? senti chi parla... sei il peggio del peggio... però sai nasconderlo bene... lo ammetto...


----------



## Iago (29 Gennaio 2008)

*cula*



Santa Claus ha detto:


> codardo a me? senti chi parla... sei il peggio del peggio... però sai nasconderlo bene... lo ammetto...


certo che sei un codardo...codardo e vigliacco perchè scrivi con un clone

se hai le palle, scrivi col tuo vero nick


----------



## Old Santa Claus (29 Gennaio 2008)

questo è il mio vero nick... ma sarebbe troppo sperare che tu capisca...


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Gennaio 2008)

Scusate.... risata spontanea!!!!!

Però è bello ricevere tante attenzioni....


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> parlano le sante donne del forum.
> 
> proprio voi anche parlate qui.
> 
> ah....se i muri potessero parlare......


 


guarda che la tua cloaca *ha facoltà di farlo*...accomodati... racconta....a letizia, o di letizia.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Scusate.... risata spontanea!!!!!
> 
> Però è bello ricevere tante attenzioni....


 
amore, che sei una gran bella ragazza e dall'altezza superba ormai si sa.

per il resto, come ti accennavo meglio la privacy, mi capisci vero?


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> guarda che la tua cloaca *ha facoltà di farlo*...accomodati... racconta....a letizia, o di letizia.


 
Cara Letizia, rilassati va... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   non fare come la tua collega di penna. sta stressata forte


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> che sei una gran bella ragazza e dall'altezza superba ormai si sa.


Oh grazie per la pubblicità che mi stai facendo!


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> certo che sei un codardo...codardo e vigliacco perchè scrivi con un clone
> 
> se hai le palle, scrivi col tuo vero nick


... se non e' Michele e' "CULA"


----------



## Old Santa Claus (29 Gennaio 2008)

marì... salvati almeno te che sei la meno peggio di tutti... solo frequenti brutte compagnie... non te lo meriti per la onestà nell'amicizia... mi spiace...


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Oh grazie per la pubblicità che mi stai facendo!


 
beh, giusina, è la verità.
Già come ha detto e si può vedere tu hai un bel viso, poi sei anche una ragazza interessante ed esteticamente apprezzabile.

Questo mi fa piacere, sentire parlare bene delle persone fa sempre piacere credimi.


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

Santa Claus ha detto:


> marì... salvati almeno te che sei la meno peggio di tutti... solo frequenti brutte compagnie... non te lo meriti per la onestà nell'amicizia... mi spiace...


Io le distanze da alcuni soggetti le ho gia prese da tempo ... i pochi con cui discuto e non ho problemi sono 4 me compresa.


Pero' il fatto che ti copri il culo per non farti riconoscere e' da gran vigliacco.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> Cara Letizia, rilassati va...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

sono assolutamente rilassata e come la parola amore di qualche settimana fa, anche oggi ti invito a destinare quel_ Cara_ ad altri quando ti rivolgi a me.


Le mie relazioni di penna, telefoniche, live, non sono cosa che riguardano te, e se scrivi "oh..se solo le mura potessero parlare" è perchè probabilmente qualcosa avresti voglia di dire ...

voglio augurami che non commetta passi ulteriori che potrebbero ancora una volta nuocere, piu' di quanto già stai facendo con le tue mani,la tua già compromessa personalità.


Delle tue relazioni non sono interessata.

Non sei oggetto delle mie conversazioni private.

e questo mi preme puntualizzare per quello che hai scritto ieri citandomi.

Non ti conosco e ne mai ti conoscero', per ovvi motivi.

Quello che fino ad oggi hai scritto quassu' mi basta, e probabilmente è bastato altrove, per considerarti una persona socialmente incapace di relazionare non dico in maniera serena, ma quantomeno civile.


Cat, datti una regolata, per il bene tuo e di chi ti sta al fianco...sai..alla fine quello che si scrive quassu'...è.... fuffa... da un certo punto di vista, ma il malessere evidente che ti porti appresso.... quello sì che puo' colpire in maniera piu' offensiva chi ti sta accanto.


ps. la tua foto, la mia foto, email stesse... dalla stessa persona sono state fatte circolare...che dire quindi ...

...per geografie mentali solo sue si divertiva anche cosi...metti una pietra sopra su tutto questo, non badare a quello che _si dice_ di te, ma a quello che *SAI* di essere.
rafforzandoti  su questa opinione...vedrai che qualsiasi chiacchera sul tuo conto ti rimbalzerà .

buona giornata.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sono assolutamente rilassata e come la parola amore di qualche settimana fa, anche oggi ti invito a destinare quel_ Cara_ ad altri quando ti rivolgi a me.
> 
> 
> Le mie relazioni di penna, telefoniche, live, non sono cosa che riguardano te, e se scrivi "oh..se solo le mura potessero parlare" è perchè probabilmente qualcosa avresti voglia di dire ...
> ...


 
mia cara Latizia, ti invito a stare serena che fuori finalmente c'è il sole.

ben altri sono i problemi quotidiani che fare  crearti dilemmi per relazioni fittizie in questo forum.


stai serena e rilassati va mia cara Letizia.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> mia cara Latizia, ti invito a stare serena che fuori finalmente c'è il sole.
> 
> ben altri sono i problemi quotidiani che fare crearti dilemmi per relazioni fittizie in questo forum.
> 
> ...


 























non capisci proprio  un cazzo.


ed è l'ultima che ti dedico.


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non capisci proprio un cazzo.
> 
> 
> ed è l'ultima che ti dedico.


bene bene, come vedo anche le tue parole caratterizzano la tua personalità.


bene, continua così mia cara letizia


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Gennaio 2008)

Sono davvero senza parole.
Non riesco proprio a capire cosa spinge a raccontare episodi della vita personale di alcuni utenti, confidenze che vengono poi diffuse, emozioni che si mettono in piazza, giudizi positivi o negativi che vengono condivisi....
Ma perchè?


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sono davvero senza parole.
> Non riesco proprio a capire cosa spinge a raccontare episodi della vita personale di alcuni utenti, confidenze che vengono poi diffuse, emozioni che si mettono in piazza, giudizi positivi o negativi che vengono condivisi....
> Ma perchè?


 
ti chiedo perchè voglio capire giusy


cosa ti ha spinto quella sera dopo aver visto quell'uomo venir qui a scrivere un post sull'argomento , sulla tua uscita quella sera  con quel uomo e descrizione varia di cosa ( secondo te ) è accaduto ( con relative smentite  in privato a vari utenti del secondo lui cosa invece è accaduto).....


pur sapendo benissimo che qui stava la sua ex ( che poi puntualmente ti ha fatto una cazziotone così! e ha chiesto tue pubbliche scuse con conseguente tuo inchino a novanta gradi)???


dimmi giusy perchè sai, io sono chiara e tonda e non mi piacciono le ipocrisie di nessun genere.


premesso che io non ce l'ho per nulla con te, piuttosto ti ho visto come una vittima circostanziale.


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano, non ho alcuna intenzione di dare spiegazioni a nessuno.

Inutile che tu mi ponga domande, non risponderò.


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sono davvero senza parole.
> Non riesco proprio a capire cosa spinge a raccontare episodi della vita personale di alcuni utenti, confidenze che vengono poi diffuse, emozioni che si mettono in piazza, giudizi positivi o negativi che vengono condivisi....
> Ma perchè?


Perche' la propria vita fa schifo... a quel punto ci si interessa di quella altrui...


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Tristano, non ho alcuna intenzione di dare spiegazioni a nessuno.
> 
> Inutile che tu mi ponga domande, non risponderò.


 
e allora giusy è giusto inutile che tu ti dica perplessa del perchè e del percome di certi faccende come raccontare in giro cose private se tu per prima lo fai e l'hai fatto.


consapevole anche che sicuramente la ex di questo uomo magari magari ci stava male!!


medita.


----------



## soleluna80 (29 Gennaio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Perche' la propria vita fa schifo... a quel punto ci si interessa di quella altrui...


Quoto in toto. Si cerca di scappare dalla propria mediocrità commentando quella altrui...che pena


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Gennaio 2008)

Tristano ha detto:


> e allora giusy è giusto inutile che tu ti dica perplessa del perchè e del percome di certi faccende come raccontare in giro cose private se tu per prima lo fai e l'hai fatto.
> 
> 
> consapevole anche che sicuramente la ex di questo uomo magari magari ci stava male!!
> ...


Ho già meditato sull'argomento, in silenzio e da sola.

Come sto meditando ora.


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Gennaio 2008)

*Perchè?!?!?*



Tristano ha detto:


> ti chiedo perchè voglio capire giusy
> 
> 
> cosa ti ha spinto quella sera dopo aver visto quell'uomo venir qui a scrivere un post sull'argomento , sulla tua uscita quella sera con quel uomo e descrizione varia di cosa ( secondo te ) è accaduto ( con relative smentite in privato a vari utenti del secondo lui cosa invece è accaduto).....
> ...


...vuoi CAPIRE? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Cosa c'entri TU CATERINA in tutto questo, che a quell'incontro non c'eri, che non eri la ragazza di nessuno, che non dovevi TU ricevere le scuse di nessuno?

Che in altro post dici A ME commentando un mio scritto che "ehhh sì, sarebbe giusto rispettare la privacy, non mettere in piazza certe cose private.."...

Ma non lo vedi quanto sei  *TU* IPOCRITA?

Giusy quella sera ha commentato SUE impressioni a pelle...'mbè!?!? Doveva chiedere a TE il permesso di farlo? SE mai non ha tenuto conto di qualcun'altra, ma con quella qualcun'altra mi pare si sia abbondantemente spiegata..e non certo grazie al tuo ficcare il naso...

Rifletti, CAT, ma seriamente, per una volta fa questo favore a te stessa!!!


----------



## Lettrice (29 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...vuoi CAPIRE?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feddy... falle un disegno


----------



## Mari' (29 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...vuoi CAPIRE?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi sa che sei TU Fedi' che non vuoi capire ...


----------



## Old Cat (29 Gennaio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> ...vuoi CAPIRE?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
rileggi fedi, io rispondevo alle perplessità di giusy.
non leggere solo quello che ti fa comodo leggere.


----------



## Old Giusy (29 Gennaio 2008)

Fedi, non posso che ringraziarti, ma non importa....
Ho sbagliato io, ed ho sbagliato davvero tanto.
Un bacio.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Gennaio 2008)

*!*

Davvero ci sono persone che hanno problemi che non abbiamo la competenza non dico si alleviare, ma nemmeno di analizzare, figuriamoci comprendere, soprattutto in un forum


----------

